# I was called fat today



## lucy123 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well there I was today, half way through a gruelling 5k run with my PT and my hubby, when three young lads on bikes decided to follow in front of us, shouting ooh look at the fat woman, look at the fat cow in black, look at her fat wobbling. I know they are kids but it hurt and I could feel myself biting my lip and holding back tears. I finished the run but didn't feel confident running for the last part. If ever I needed motivation to keep being healthy that was it - even if it was cruel.


----------



## am64 (Feb 12, 2011)

how nasty lucy ...grrrr but you completed the run ...you are doing something about your situation ..sadly they cant do anything about their ignorance ...big huggs hunny xx


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 12, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Well there I was today, half way through a gruelling 5k run with my PT and my hubby, when three young lads on bikes decided to follow in front of us, shouting ooh look at the fat woman, look at the fat cow in black, look at her fat wobbling. I know they are kids but it hurt and I could feel myself biting my lip and holding back tears. I finished the run but didn't feel confident running for the last part. If ever I needed motivation to keep being healthy that was it - even if it was cruel.



I know it hurts, but the problem is with them. NOT YOU! 

Keep it going Lucy, you're infinitely better than those ignorant lads.

Well done for finishing.


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh Lucy - nasty little vipers!!! It's so horrible when complete strangers are vicious like that - just shows how utterly ignorant & horrible, and what complete & utter scumbags/oxygen thieves they are. All credit to you for finishing the run - I'm just impressed that you are getting physical and are organised enough to have a pt etc!   Well done for doing what you're doing & don't let nasty idiots like that get you down.

Twitchy xxx


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone - they do say the truth always hurts though - so here's to me being really good  until the memory goes away!! Always turn a negative into a positive I say, so I will lose the weight and then in 6 month or so, will do the same run, and chase the little monkeys and box their ears!!


----------



## am64 (Feb 12, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Thank you everyone - they do say the truth always hurts though - so here's to me being really good  until the memory goes away!! Always turn a negative into a positive I say, so I will lose the weight and then in 6 month or so, will do the same run, and chase the little monkeys and box their ears!!



thats the spirit lucy  seriously you do alot of sport and you enjoy it so well done you xx


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you Am - I really appreciate it.
I will be okay - one day!


----------



## am64 (Feb 12, 2011)

you are ok now ...with a few minor adjustments maybe  but you are getting there ...keep at it hunny x


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you again - maybe I will take a different route next time. PT and hubby were really good though - could see watery eyes when I got back and mentioned it.


----------



## MargB (Feb 12, 2011)

What a horrible experience.  As someone has already said, they are the ones with the problem.  You can lose weight, they are stuck with being ignorant.

Didn't PT and hubby hear them?  Or would they so focused on the run they didn't hear anything?


----------



## AJLang (Feb 12, 2011)

Lucy that must have been awful.  Good for you that you carried on running.  You have done so brilliantly well over the past few months.  You are a million times better than those little brats


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 12, 2011)

MargB said:


> What a horrible experience.  As someone has already said, they are the ones with the problem.  You can lose weight, they are stuck with being ignorant.
> 
> Didn't PT and hubby hear them?  Or would they so focused on the run they didn't hear anything?



Yes they heard, but I think they were pretending not too. They would never have caught the little monkeys, and one of them  is the fastest runner in our county!



AJLang said:


> Lucy that must have been awful.  Good for you that you carried on running.  You have done so brilliantly well over the past few months.  You are a million times better than those little brats



Thank you AJ - I will get over it!


----------



## katie (Feb 13, 2011)

Lucy that is horrible  GRR!

Well their parents should be ashamed of their children, I would never have gone up to a stranger and started calling them names when I was young 

You are doing a great job with all your exercise and I hope you can forget about the nasty comments! xx


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you Katie - feeling a little less hurt today, although the legs are killing this morning!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 13, 2011)

The little horrors you did so well carrying on..........a true inspiration.


----------



## FM001 (Feb 13, 2011)

Please don't be deterred from carrying on running lucy, they were most likely showing off to each other and would never have said it had they been on their own.  It does hurt when insults are directed our way, but don't let this cut you up and keep up with your exercise and be more determined than ever to reduce your weight.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2011)

I've often had comments over my 30 year running 'career', it's unfortunately one of the perils of exercising outdoors and you just have to try and shrug it off. You have achieved a huge amount Lucy, in a very short time. Before too long they'll have to be more creative in their insults, as 'fat' won't be something they can apply to you, 'Look at the sleek, graceful athlete running - see how majestically she strides along, glowing with health and vitality!'


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 13, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I've often had comments over my 30 year running 'career', it's unfortunately one of the perils of exercising outdoors and you just have to try and shrug it off. You have achieved a huge amount Lucy, in a very short time. Before too long they'll have to be more creative in their insults, as 'fat' won't be something they can apply to you, 'Look at the seek, graceful athlete running - see how majestically she strides along, glowing with health and vitality!'



We obviously need oiks like you to 'insult' people, Northey!


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 13, 2011)

What nasty little gutter sniper - you my dear are far superior to those shameful scum bags.

Two fingers in the air to them from you.  I think you are amazing and good on you for carrying on.
Love Di x


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks again everyone - and Northerner - such a lovely and funny post, so glad you are back!
You are all helping me to laugh about it though! Thank you for being so nice!


----------



## ruthelliot (Feb 13, 2011)

Like northey said when I'm running outside I play guess the insult - being a ginger who goes BRIGHT red after half a mile regardless of current fitness level I'm a fairly easy target! I know no matter what anyone says it still feels horrible but as has also been said a huge well done - a 5k run is a great achievement. I know people of all shapes and sizes - and many who would proudly flaunt there sylph like figures who couldn't run half that without the aid of paramedics and an oxygen cylinder so yeah a nice bonus of the exercise will be that you'll lose weight and no doubt grow in confidence but until then remember fitness levels are not always as obvious as it looks.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Ruth - I do know what you mean about going red quickly. Whatever sport I do after 5 mins I am always bright red - with lank wet hair!! Yet everyone else around looks so perfect!  Thank you again for the nice comments.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 13, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Well there I was today, half way through a gruelling 5k run with my PT and my hubby, when three young lads on bikes decided to follow in front of us, shouting ooh look at the fat woman, look at the fat cow in black, look at her fat wobbling. I know they are kids but it hurt and I could feel myself biting my lip and holding back tears. I finished the run but didn't feel confident running for the last part. If ever I needed motivation to keep being healthy that was it - even if it was cruel.



You are far better than them, they are just silly kids and well done for not coming down to their level.  Good on you, don't let these silly 'babies' stop you (because that is what they are!).  Well done for running the 5k  best wishes Sheena x


----------



## macast (Feb 13, 2011)

wow 5K   well done 

don't let their ignorant remarks stop you from getting fit and losing weight..... they are just ignorant kids.... and showing off to their mates.  their remaks were hurtful.... but turn them into a positive and use your 'anger' to keep going and get to your target


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 13, 2011)

Well done for carrying on, Lucy, it's the best thing you can do to ignore them. I think some people just have to put others down because they know they couldn't do it themselves and probably don't have much going on in their lives. When I was training for the Great North Run I often had blokes smoking outside pubs shouting at me "Don't hurry, will you?"  because I was jogging so slow. I'd just done 10 miles, so I just thought to myself "I'd like to see you do this!" and carried on.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Pigeon - thank you for the comment. 10 miles wow! One day I will get there.
I suppose at least it was kids and not adults - somehow, although wrong, I think that would have been worse!! Went to the gym last night and ran 3k on treadmill without stopping - why is running so hard!!!


----------

